# 9 REASONS WHY IT SUCKS TO BE A LYFT DRIVER



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*9 REASONS WHY IT SUCKS TO BE A LYFT DRIVER*

*http://www.mandatory.com/2014/01/16/9-reasons-why-it-sucks-to-be-a-lyft-driver/*


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

that should be renamed to "9 reasons why it sucks to be a uber/lyft driver"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> that should be renamed to "9 reasons why it sucks to be a uber/lyft driver"


Yup!
I think the author is just trying to be sorta funny...but nothing laugh out loud except maybe 9).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *9 REASONS WHY IT SUCKS TO BE A LYFT DRIVER*
> 
> *http://www.mandatory.com/2014/01/16/9-reasons-why-it-sucks-to-be-a-lyft-driver/*


great post!


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

any replies would be helpful I am unable to log into lyft summaries to see statement since the weekend and they show no record of my phone number - what might this mean? anyone know how to reach them - I am not getting email replies either - wondering if their system is down or if I was disconnected for some reason.....concerned


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Very funny


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL. All true.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

moniker said:


> any replies would be helpful I am unable to log into lyft summaries to see statement since the weekend and they show no record of my phone number - what might this mean? anyone know how to reach them - I am not getting email replies either - wondering if their system is down or if I was disconnected for some reason.....concerned


Maybe Uninstaller and reinstall the app or try updating the app.


----------

